# Wacky worm



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I love to fish senkos wacky rigger but hate the cost of them and the durability just like everyone else... My favorite color is cinnamon. Does anyone know any other companies that make a similar color? I have looked everywhere i know to look and yamamoto is the only company i can find that has that color


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

I've been buying my rubber baits from Janns Netcraft out of Maumee, OH for the past couple years. Not sure what they have in a cinnamon color though. I've been wacky rigging the Zoom Centepede in pumpkin with great success this year, but my go to plastic for the past couple years has been their own brand "Dominator" Salty Trik Stik in Watermellon/Gold flakes.  Both the Zoom and Trick Stiks have been way more durable that Senko's for me and just as good at catching fish


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have been able to find about 75% of the colors I like in the Gander Mountain variety, and they work just as good.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

i agree the gander mountain worms are great. But they don't have that color


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

You can re melt the 2 half together with a lighter
Or a piece of shrink tube !/4" long were you hook will help

Here's a Guy that will pour any color that you what
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=hpskip#!/group.php?gid=75904096717
There a good looking stick bait. He matched a Few of the GY colors perfect for me
12 to a pack and there 4 or 5 bucks a bag
Plus he'll send samples if you what to try a few


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

What??
No "O" rings Ryan??
I get a bunch 0' fish out of one.....


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

i fish with an o ring but use the 4 inch worms alot and they still find a way to slide out of that alot of the time


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

RyGuy525 said:


> i fish with an o ring but use the 4 inch worms alot and they still find a way to slide out of that alot of the time


Go to a smaller diameter ring, I don't usually use the 4"....
I am looking for a *real* rod bend....
:lol:

j/k!
:evilsmile

Using the H/S tubing does help too.


----------



## macbass (Oct 31, 2002)

thanks royce


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Plus one for the gander worms. I used to use 7 inchers then bite off the ends as they wear out. Also a little super glue will put them right back together. 

I think they like them more after they get beat up a little.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I always ask for o-rings to go on my whacky rigged worms at Gander Mountain and they look at me like I came from Mars.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Ryan, there's a company here in the triangle area, NC called Deep Creek lures that makes what you're lookin for  Cheap too...great baits


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Well let's have an addy & number!!:lol:


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Steve said:


> I always ask for o-rings to go on my whacky rigged worms at Gander Mountain and they look at me like I came from Mars.



Steve, it has nothing to do with what you are asking for...lol...The o-rings and tool are located next to the Sinko's...at least in the Flint store when I worked there:lol:


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Lumberman said:


> I think they like them more after they get beat up a little.


Thats because they are releasing more of the added salt, if you want that action rite away stretch out the senko some befor you put the hook in it, watch the salt try to escape!

BD


----------



## ramjet (Dec 19, 2003)

In addition to O rings and split rings, you can go to the dollar store and buy the small rubber bands they have in the hair section. you can generally find them in black, clear, and a color assortment. 

Pros-- 
-They are dirt cheap
-you can make them tighter on narrower worms
-they seem to be a little less apt to have the hook slide out from under them

The only down side I have seen is that if you leave them on for a long time (over the winter), they don't react well with the worm rubber.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

bassdisaster said:


> Thats because they are releasing more of the added salt, if you want that action rite away stretch out the senko some befor you put the hook in it, watch the salt try to escape!
> 
> BD


I thought you didn't USE Senko's Carl???

:evilsmile


:lol:


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

RyGuy525 said:


> I love to fish senkos wacky rigger but hate the cost of them and the durability just like everyone else... My favorite color is cinnamon. Does anyone know any other companies that make a similar color? I have looked everywhere i know to look and yamamoto is the only company i can find that has that color


Try putting a few chewed up cinnamon Senkos in a bag with some light brown Yum Dingers with the chartreuse tail, put it in the sun for a few hours and shake it up once in a while. The cinnamon color bleeds onto the Dingers. Discovered this by accident and it is not a perfect match color-wise but it's close, especially on the tail. Dingers are also a good bit tougher than Senkos and I have found that if the fish like the cinnamon Senko, they usually like the Dinger as well.


----------



## mrober11 (Mar 30, 2011)

Can someone tell me how to fish a "wacky worm"? I am a traditional carolina worm fisherman. What do I need to do different?


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

hook a senko style worm sideways right thru the middle, cast it out.... wiggle wiggle wiggle pause..... wiggle wiggle wiggle pause taking up slack line on the pause


----------

